# 2013 850xp lift and clutching.



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Just picked up a new 850xp and was wandering what lifts are people running and what kinda clutching. Ill be running 31s on the bike. 


fatboyz customz


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

Off topic but do you still have your brute


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Yeap its fixn to get a ground up complete restoration. Big plans for it. Gone take a while but its gone be done right and be a mean unit when its done. 

fatboyz customz


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Nothing better for a popo than a RDC


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

Ill look into one. 

fatboyz customz


----------

